# Civic Type R - Engine Bay



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Glad the weather was decent around here today as I had a civic type R engine bay to do today for my mate Andy 

Upon arrival:

































I got cracking with some Megs APC diluted in spray bottles (4:1 and 10:1), AG Machine degreaser and a weak solution of Megs shampoo plus.

Andy removed the airbox and battery for me so i had plenty of space to work. This helped no end, especially when getting to the back of engine bay near the bulk head

I worked from left to right, working a section at a time with brushes, a rather dodgy looking sponge and microfibre cloths. Doing a couple of sections several times to get them looking as good as possible

I worked around the inside of the bonnet too to finish the cleaning.

Once all the cleaning was done, airbox and battery back in and everything plastic was dressed with AG Vinyl rubber care










































Andy then added an earthing kit to suit his ECU upgrade









Cover back on...job done! 









Comments welcome 

Dan


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Great clean up, looks much better now!


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

Great clean up and great engine too..


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

VERY nice mate, how did you get the red part so clean? i have used cg orange degreaser, didnt get results like that though! Unless im doing it all wrong.


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

Great transformation, love CTR


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Kap01 said:


> VERY nice mate, how did you get the red part so clean? i have used cg orange degreaser, didnt get results like that though! Unless im doing it all wrong.


Cheers fella 

The rocker cover was treat several times with megs APC (4:1) and AG Machine degreaser and worked in with brushes.


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

cool cool! I think i need to put some more elbo grease into it!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Nice one!! :thumb: :thumb: That's some impressive turnaround there - excellent work, particularly on the cam cover, which I imagine was quite tricky with being a rough 'sand cast' finish. :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice turnaround dan :thumb:


----------



## Kadir (Jun 14, 2007)

The K20A2 is looking much better! :thumb:


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Super job dood!


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

smashing work


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Cheers for the comments guys


----------



## newannaive (Jul 1, 2007)

wow..my car is everywhere...must get it cleaned more often...lol :buffer: 

thanks dan...look forward to you getting to grips with the paint.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Cracking transformation Dan.:thumb:

Did you cover any of the electrics up with cling film or anything???


----------



## newannaive (Jul 1, 2007)

No he didn't mate...laboriously did it all by hand a small section at a time with spray bottles. Took him 3 hrs pretty much non-stop.

Heres the final pic, took the engine cover/brackets back off and tidied up the earthing kit. Very pleased.


----------



## Benskett (Nov 6, 2006)

Blah, K Series  

Lovely job.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

newannaive said:


> wow..my car is everywhere...must get it cleaned more often...lol :buffer:
> 
> thanks dan...look forward to you getting to grips with the paint.


Cheers Andy


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

WOW!!!:doublesho 
What a transformation!!

Ian:thumb:


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

newannaive said:


> No he didn't mate...laboriously did it all by hand a small section at a time with spray bottles. Took him 3 hrs pretty much non-stop.
> 
> Heres the final pic, took the engine cover/brackets back off and tidied up the earthing kit. Very pleased.


You need a nice Gruppe M or ITG Maxogen in there matey!!
AC


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Andy has had several I/K's....he's now running an modified internal filter in the airbox and a kpro ECU. The car produces 217bhp at the fly iirc


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Farky said:


> WOW!!!:doublesho
> What a transformation!!
> 
> Ian:thumb:


Thanks Ian 

Dan


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

Dan Clark said:


> Andy has had several I/K's....he's now running an modified internal filter in the airbox and a kpro ECU. The car produces 217bhp at the fly iirc


MMMMM, I loved K-pro and lauch control when I owned a CTR
AC:thumb:


----------



## newannaive (Jul 1, 2007)

I have had a gruppe m and an itg maxogen in the past....They were pretty good.
I'm not too keen on making too many modifications tbh, and imo the kpro is the single biggest improvement I could make to the K20 and still keep it oem looking/sounding...Am very happy with it, and it also retains it's value pretty well, so I shouldn't lose too much cash when I sell up. Also have a facelift flywheel which helped smooth things out quite a bit too.


----------



## Benskett (Nov 6, 2006)

OEM with good filter FTW

Spoon :thumb:


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Great turnaround there mate. Fantastic job! My CTR was standard apart from a Spoon drop in filter and a fast road setup. 'twas a beast though!


----------



## Big Raff (Oct 8, 2007)

newannaive said:


> No he didn't mate...laboriously did it all by hand a small section at a time with spray bottles. Took him 3 hrs pretty much non-stop.
> 
> Heres the final pic, took the engine cover/brackets back off and tidied up the earthing kit. Very pleased.


That's a really top job, saw this on the CTRO forum recently too :thumb:

Mine currently looks like yours did


----------

